# NYCONN Race#4



## TK1 (Nov 18, 2010)

This Saturday 1/8/11 NYCONN will be holding their 4th race of the season as a joint event with the MARC Club.

We will be Racing G-Jet and SS at Dan DeCosmo's famous Taj Ma HO:thumbsup:

All are welcome to attend, The Taj Ma HO is located at 755 Sheldon Street, Suffield, CT

For more info go here http://nyconnhoslots.com/

TK


----------



## Bonzai (Feb 20, 2007)

Pic of the track


----------



## Bonzai (Feb 20, 2007)

pics of track


----------

